# Measuring Your BF



## Arnie (May 13, 2006)

Hey guys..  well i wanted to know how use all measure your bf % . i feel like the one ay the gym isnt accurate at all.. its the one u put height and weight in ur age and male/female etc then u hold it on either side and hold it up till it stops and he cums up .. dnt recon it works very well its like u go upp weight ur bf goes up u go down weight ur bf goes down its stupid lol tryed it ona  few diff guys .. bigger guys than me even they dnt recon its accurate anyway point is how can i get a accurate measurement ! hehe Thanks

Arnie


----------



## imdaman1 (May 22, 2006)

You could buy some bf calipers.


----------



## healthfreak (May 23, 2006)

In school for dieticians they always teach that if someone wants the most accurate reading on bf. you should do hydrostatic weighing under water, and bod pod, and calipers. then use all three to come up with a average and ti should be pretty accurate. hrdrostatic is generally the most accurate but most expensive


----------



## Big A (May 27, 2006)

I use calipers. The reading itself is not that improtant, but the changes in the reading are over time. If you are losing fat %, that means that you are on the right track, etc.

Those machines in the gym that you describe are useless.


----------

